# Travel Talk > General Discussion - Anything and Everything >  Best place to spend

## carolgreen834

Can anyone suggest best place to spend for summer seasons

----------


## riverrider

Rivers, pools, lakes are best to cool off in hot summer seasons. And, if I was you I would have definitely selected the place where I can really enjoy things like water rafting, scuba diving, swimming and more such activities.

----------


## AndruLuka

There are many place in this world where we can spend our time with enjoyment, I think we can say best place where we can enjoy with big mountains, rivers, lakes, natural atmosphere, some sporting activities, best hotels and so on.

----------


## Razorvyt

A goodlink exchange!

----------


## Austinz

You can visit a beach. I think that's the best place for summer vacation. Enjoy sun, see and sand. Take part in water sports like scuba diving, paragliding and surfing.

----------


## mikehussy

Home is the best place to spend the summer.





Johannesburg from London | Cape Town from London

----------


## ryanhollmans

There are several beautiful places available in this whole world for spending summer season. People should spend their summer days at beaches, river sides, lakes etc for having a great travel experience.

----------


## Harryevann

There are many place in the world, which are great to spend time. River, mountain and forest are one of the best place to spend, if u like nature. In countries italy and new york are the best option.

----------


## johan

It depends on what kind of summer experience that you like to have...

----------


## shirleyrader

There are many tourist destinations India to spend your holiday. It includes historical attractions, religious attractions, natural attractions like back water tour, hill stations,beaches etc. You can choose any of the place in India for your summer vacation.

----------


## Rosieblake

I spend most of my vacations in Shimla.. It is a beautiful place and best tourist spot!

----------


## Jackson0

Today i want to discuss about this topic which is that There are many place in this world where we can spend our time with enjoyment, I think we can say best place where we can enjoy with big mountains, rivers, lakes, natural atmosphere, some sporting activities, best hotels and so on. ...

----------


## jackwember

You have large number of places all over the world where you can go for holiday. If you like to see different cultures, forts and heaven of earth then India is the best place.

----------


## fanfan

beautiful places!

----------


## fanfan

And Thanks for sharing this post.

----------


## mariochaffin

India is the best places to spend your vacation, there are beaches, hill stations, monuments,historical as well as religious attractions..

----------


## adrina34smit

Ireland is best location for your trip because traveling is regarding seeing, learning and experiencing new things and it additionally provide possibility to pay a while together with your family or friends.

----------


## yasvi

Pemberton, B.C., the little town about 35 kilometres north of Whistler that looks like the set of a Roy Rogers picture, has been proclaimed the best place to spend Thanksgiving in Canada.

Technically, the Canadian Tourism Commission called it the second-best place place in the country to spend turkey day -- "after your own home, of course" but we'll ignore that technicality. 
Spending New Year's Eve in the sunshine is an appealing idea. Sydney Harbour fills up with boatfuls of revellers, out to watch the firework extravaganza playing overhead at midnight. You can hire out a boat, bring your own bubbles and start the countdown early. Alternatively, motor out to Cockatoo Island and set up a moonlit picnic in preparation for the show; you can even camp there for the night, as long as you book a spot in advance.

----------


## JordenMark

I would like to suggest you Goa,, which is in India, This is awesome place, This city has lost of beaches and you can get outstanding atmosphere over there.

----------


## yasvi

Spending New Year's Eve in the sunshine is an appealing idea. Sydney Harbour fills up with boatfuls of revellers, out to watch the firework extravaganza playing overhead at midnight. You can hire out a boat, bring your own bubbles and start the countdown early. Alternatively, motor out to Cockatoo Island and set up a moonlit picnic in preparation for the show; you can even camp there for the night, as long as you book a spot in advance.
Pemberton, B.C., the little town about 35 kilometres north of Whistler that looks like the set of a Roy Rogers picture, has been proclaimed the best place to spend Thanksgiving in Canada.

----------


## aronsmiths

Here are some of the best places to spend your holidays:

1. London, United Kingdom
2. New York City, New York
3. Rome, Italy
4. Paris, France
5. San Francisco, California

----------


## monica_griffithsz

Sri  Lanka is another great place to spend your holiday. There are lots of natural parks and historical places to visit.

----------


## tranzysmitha

yes you can visit any beach and cold places  where you can feel relax that place and  where you can spend your vacation.

----------


## rogerafrance

thanks for information

----------


## drewbelmore

Share some details of your taste and preferences, so that we can help you with travel destination suggestions.

----------


## lash

The beach! In summer the beach is needed! Or other outdoor recreation.

----------


## Scubadivingear

One of the worlds greatest scuba destinations as well best place to spend for summer seans, New York is one of the dive spots on the planet that can boast the return of the largest fish in the ocean year after year.

----------


## travton

New York? I am surprised. What kind of sealife is one most likely to see? 

I like tropical countries to be honest, heard some of the nicest places for diving is in South East Asia like Malaysia, Thailand and Indonesia.

----------


## searchnmeet

beaches...........

----------


## jamescarlson

Choosing a vacation place should be firmly related to your own interests. Because, it's you are going to spare days there. If the place you are opt after a suggestion here, what if in real terms it's not coming on your way?

So please have a list of your own interesting ideas and then ask for best suggestion lying under those place categories.

Good Luck  :Smile:

----------


## AllanJones

jog water falls. my god, it such a wonderful place. i went there once when i visit india

----------


## SajanJoseph

My suggestion is to visit European countries to spend the summer vacations

----------


## MichaelKWilson

We holidayed in Cefalu last summer and would like to return to Sicily this summer but to a different place. We are looking at maybe Syracuse or any resort along the eastern side of Sicily. I did consider Scicli but it looks a little too quiet. We want nice beaches, a bit of town/night life but fairly quiet and away from crowds during the day.

Any recommendations would be good bearing in mind we will be travelling by public transport.

----------


## paulschinider87

Lakes, rivers, hill point to mountain & best of all beach where you enjoy sun, sea and sand also take part in anything you love to do it.

----------

